# Sonic Mania Commit Builds (Android)



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2022)

commit: 4a458a0

https://anonfiles.com/L7Edp1Gey8/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 5, 2022)

Many thanks! I'll be sure to keep a close eye on the RSDKv5/Sonic Mania decomps, and try to keep you posted on any notable changes.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 5, 2022)

Is it possible to expand this thread to add the Sonic CD (RSDKv3) and Sonic 1 & 2 (RSDKv4) Decomps? So many tweaks and bugfixes since their last stable builds from last year. Retitle the thread to "Sonic Decompilation Commit Builds (Android)" and have it all in one place?

Sonic CD (RSDKv3) - https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/Sonic-CD-11-Decompilation
Sonic 1 & 2 (RSDKv4) - https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/Sonic-1-2-2013-Decompilation

As usual, users will have to supply the game data themselves.

EDIT: Realized that these are already available, through GitHub Actions. Please disregard this post!


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> https://anonfiles.com/3007j8B7y5/app-debug_zip
> 
> latest.


Thanks!

Will test it when I get back home.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 5, 2022)

Compared to the original 1.0 build, the following changes were made so far...


3D Special Stages have been optimized, and now run at a full 60FPS, regardless of how many spheres, rings, and 3D objects are onscreen.
Fixed softlocks in Hidden Palace Zone and Flying Base Zone, regarding cutscenes and folding platforms.
Fixed hitboxes and intervals in Green Hill Zone and Chemical Plant Zone, regarding spheroid objects.
Fixed fireflies not showing up properly in Stardust Speedway Zone
Better stability for main menu, data select menu, and time attack menu.
Fixed Player 4 input in Competition mode.
Tons of refactored code across the board, with new stuff being tweaked and/or fixed every other day.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 5, 2022)

By the way, if you're getting a black screen for any reason, use this ZIP archive, which contains the necessary shaders, as well as support for ultrawide screens. Just drop the contained "mods" folder inside the "RSDK/V5" directory. The modconfig.ini is already set up as well. Plug in and play.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 5, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> By the way, if you're getting a black screen for any reason, use this ZIP archive, which contains the necessary shaders, as well as support for ultrawide screens. Just drop the contained "mods" folder inside the "RSDK/V5" directory. The modconfig.ini is already set up as well. Plug in and play.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> By the way, if you're getting a black screen for any reason, use this ZIP archive, which contains the necessary shaders, as well as support for ultrawide screens. Just drop the contained "mods" folder inside the "RSDK/V5" directory. The modconfig.ini is already set up as well. Plug in and play.


from what I understand, the black screen that some phones encounter is caused by the chipset of the phone.  this causes a black screen w/ working audio.  my phone does it, but my mom's doesn't.  also, I believe that bluetooth controllers work with this port, so you may not need to be forced to use imprecise touch controls.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 5, 2022)

It also works with USB gamepads straight away, such as the Razer Kishi.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> from what I understand, the black screen that some phones encounter is caused by the chipset of the phone.  this causes a black screen w/ working audio.  my phone does it, but my mom's doesn't.  also, I believe that bluetooth controllers work with this port, so you may not need to be forced to use imprecise touch controls.


You're right.

The graphical issues are related to the embedded video chipset on the cell phone's cpu. Sadly there's nothing a regular user can do about it, unless the port were downgraded "graphically" somehow, to support old chipsets, but its easier to say it than do it.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> You're right.
> 
> The graphical issues are related to the embedded video chipset on the cell phone's cpu. Sadly there's nothing a regular user can do about it, unless the port were downgraded "graphically" somehow, to support old chipsets, but its easier to say it than do it.


it seems to affect samsung phones a lot or so I've heard, so that could be a lot of people.  the sm64 port I compiled for android seems to work fine on any phone or just about any.  I think it's the gradle.build file that causes some problems if using an old android version.  it has a min-sdk listed in there.  there's a committed line that says to use version 30 if you encounter slow downs or maybe it's graphics issues.  I haven't really messed with it, and it wouldn't help with the black screen problem.  with sm64, I created a local.properties file iirc that forced the android sdk to use a specific sdk number.  I didn't have to do something like that with sonic mania, so it may have been due to the fact that sm64 ports are 2-3 years old.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> from what I understand, the black screen that some phones encounter is caused by the chipset of the phone.  this causes a black screen w/ working audio.  my phone does it, but my mom's doesn't.


Yep I have tried it on my 3 Samsung phones but black screen on all of them but on my 6 year old Huawei it runs great.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep I have tried it on my 3 Samsung phones but black screen on all of them but on my 6 year old Huawei it runs great.


there's two chipsets it works with snapdragon being one of those.  I forgot what the other is, but it doesn't seem to work with any chipsets but those two.  it's nothing I've done either as the official build on github does the same thing.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> there's two chipsets it works with snapdragon being one of those.  I forgot what the other is, but it doesn't seem to work with any chipsets but those two.  it's nothing I've done either as the official build on github does the same thing.


Yep I think my 3 Samsung phones have the Exynos chipset.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep I think my 3 Samsung phones have the Exynos chipset.


I changed the first post to the actual commit version instead of saying latest.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep I think my 3 Samsung phones have the Exynos chipset.


not sure if it's fixable.  it's been an ongoing issue since at least August as there are several issues opened up about it.  they said they were going to fix it, but maybe they found it was more trouble than it's worth and gave up?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure if it's fixable.  it's been an ongoing issue since at least August as there are several issues opened up about it.  they said they were going to fix it, but maybe they found it was more trouble than it's worth and gave up?


Its not a big deal for me as I can play the WiiU version. I just want to try it on as many different systems as possible just for the hell of it lol.

Does kinda blow my mind that my PC struggles  to run the the official version of the game especially concidering my PC runs way more intensive games with zero issues. Yet the unofficial port runs great on lower spec systems like the Wii/WiiU ect.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Its not a big deal for me as I can play the WiiU version. I just want to try it on as many different systems as possible just for the hell of it lol.
> 
> Does kinda blow my mind that my PC struggles  to run the the official version of the game especially concidering my PC runs way more intensive games with zero issues. Yet the unofficial port runs great on lower spec systems like the Wii/WiiU ect.


I've managed to build it for every platform that it's on.  sm64, I didn't do dos or ps2 and 3.  that's pretty much what I did, put it on every system I could with no intention of playing any of them.   I already own it on the switch, and I think I got stuck on a stage, might've been flying battery zone or something like that.  

btw, my mom's phone is also a samsung, but it seems to work.  I had to use the gl plugin, then restart the phone so that the app was initialized, then it just worked after that.  not having access to the phone at all times means I'll just have to rely on others' feedback whether anything is fixed or if it even works.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I've managed to build it for every platform that it's on.  sm64, I didn't do dos or ps2 and 3.  that's pretty much what I did, put it on every system I could with no intention of playing any of them.   I already own it on the switch, and I think I got stuck on a stage, might've been flying battery zone or something like that.
> 
> btw, my mom's phone is also a samsung, but it seems to work.  I had to use the gl plugin, then restart the phone so that the app was initialized, then it just worked after that.  not having access to the phone at all times means I'll just have to rely on others' feedback whether anything is fixed or if it even works.


From what I can remember, the issue on SM64 was precisely OpenGL or it's equivalent on cell phones. Most errors are derived from that plugin.

I installed it on my -very basic- cell phone and it didn't work. Haven't tested more recent versions though.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2022)

I figured out how to change the name of the app, so that it won't be RSDKv5.  I also found the icons, but there's a lot of them, so someone else would have to do it.  it should now say Sonic Mania:

https://anonfiles.com/jfIeu7Bay7/app-debug_zip

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2022

here are the icons if someone wants to change them:


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

we have images thanks to my friend @sonictopfan , please test for those who can play this, because I don't really understand how, but the build took 28 seconds, when it usually takes about 2 minutes.  the game, game name, and image all seem to work, based on what I could do for right now.

https://anonfiles.com/48a9y3Bdy0/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 7, 2022)

New updates on GitHub, mostly tailored towards making character palettes easier to tweak by modders, as well as fix Shift/Ctrl/Alt key stickiness on PC builds.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> New updates on GitHub, mostly tailored towards making character palettes easier to tweak by modders, as well as fix Shift/Ctrl/Alt key stickiness on PC builds.


commit: 93d7c59

https://anonfiles.com/x1j00cBbyf/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 7, 2022)

Don't forget to update the first post with the new link, so folks don't get confused.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Don't forget to update the first post with the new link, so folks don't get confused.


done.    I want to try adding custom icons to super mario 64, and I think I figured out how to do it.  you need to put them in the res folder of the repo, then add their location to the android.manifest file under application and activity.  I'd like to see if that's correct as there's no icon listed there, so it uses the android default.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 9, 2022)

New updates added more debug tools for modders, and fixed the "apply changes" option not appearing in the Video options menu.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2022)

commit: 3c4c3e0

https://anonfiles.com/x5FaI6Baya/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 12, 2022)

New commits bring about the following changes.

-Fix for a very specific crash in the outro of Press Garden 2, involving having a Fire Shield while playing solo.
-De-duplicated audio code, and fixed potential memory corruption.
-Some other fixes regarding the Wii U build of the decompilation.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2022)

commit: 43d9fd3

I forgot to change the name and icons, so it will be RSDKv5 again.

https://anonfiles.com/b701mfC2yd/app-debug_zip


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2022)

https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/Sonic-Mania-Decompilation/issues/143

they're still on it, it would seem


----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)

I am getting a blank screen when running it. I can hear the sound and pressing the screen in random areas means its responsive but that's about it.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> I am getting a blank screen when running it. I can hear the sound and pressing the screen in random areas means its responsive but that's about it.


this is a known issue.  it only works with two android chipsets.  it will be fixed eventually.  it does the same on my phone, but it doesn't on my mom's.


----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)

I tried this as well :https://gbatemp.net/threads/sonic-mania-commit-builds-android.619905/post-9956706

But it doesn't seem to help. I wonder if its a Vulkan issue, because I know that renderer is aimed at 3D games.

Also I edited my post in the PS3 port thread.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> I tried this as well :https://gbatemp.net/threads/sonic-mania-commit-builds-android.619905/post-9956706
> 
> But it doesn't seem to help. I wonder if its a Vulkan issue, because I know that renderer is aimed at 3D games.
> 
> Also I edited my post in the PS3 port thread.


not sure.  I think I provided a link above where the devs acknowledge that they're continuing to work to resolve the problem.  it seems to affect Samsung phones mostly, though my mom has a Samsung.  I had to do all that, restart, let it configure the new app, then load it.


----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)

So you got it working then? 

My tablet is not a Samsung (though I do have an older Samsung phone) and I have this issues as well.

When you say you let it configure the new what do you mean by that? As in letting it run and create the needed folders and then placing the data inside?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> So you got it working then?
> 
> My tablet is not a Samsung (though I do have an older Samsung phone) and I have this issues as well.
> 
> When you say you let it configure the new what do you mean by that? As in letting it run and create the needed folders and then placing the data inside?


I got it working on my mom's phone.  it doesn't on mine unfortunately.  there's at least six+ chipsets a phone could have, and right now, it only works with two of them.


----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)

My Tablet CPUS are quad core ARM Cotex-A53.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> My Tablet CPUS are quad core ARM Cotex-A53.


I only remember the snap dragon chipset.  there's another one, but that's all that work atm.


----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)

I must say this is an odd issue. One would think the GPU would be the culprit.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> I must say this is an odd issue. One would think the GPU would be the culprit.


https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/Sonic-Mania-Decompilation/issues/143


----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/Sonic-Mania-Decompilation/issues/143



I understand. I believed what you said anyway.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 14, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> I understand. I believed what you said anyway.


I had to make sure, because my track record with you and my builds isn't very good.


----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)

No problems here. I try to help people as well if I can.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 16, 2022)

New commit, fixing pause menu functionality in the unlockable Mean Bean mode.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2022)

commit for main branch: 09626c7

https://anonfiles.com/D6q7c6D1yf/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 20, 2022)

New commit on the RSDKv5 side of things, bringing improved SDL2 controller support.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 20, 2022)

commit: af09657

https://anonfiles.com/AdfbAaDfyf/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Oct 22, 2022)

New commits for the Mania decomp: Ray's gliding should handle better now.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 22, 2022)

commit: df2d764

https://anonfiles.com/j3tcWcD6y2/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 7, 2022)

New commits for RSDKv5 fixed some bugs regarding stack flow corruption.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 7, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> New commits for RSDKv5 fixed some bugs regarding stack flow corruption.


I put it in the op.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 15, 2022)

Any chance you can try integrating the example mods into the main APK? Android makefiles are already supplied, and mods like Touch Controls and Ultrawide Mania won't work unless they're compiled.

https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/RSDKv5-Example-Mods


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Any chance you can try integrating the example mods into the main APK? Android makefiles are already supplied, and mods like Touch Controls and Ultrawide Mania won't work unless they're compiled.
> 
> https://github.com/Rubberduckycooly/RSDKv5-Example-Mods


I'm not sure if this is a normal build or one with the mod, but I created a symlink with the examples folder for the Ultrawide mod.

https://anonfiles.com/X70aF6Hey9/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 16, 2022)

Getting a total black-screen with this build.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Getting a total black-screen with this build.


That's odd, but the game finally works on my end.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022

Something odd is happening.  I didn't check every build, but this is the first one that worked on my phone.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 16, 2022)

And just no longer works for me. >_<


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> And just no longer works for me. >_<


I'll try to do a build without wide-screen if that messed something up.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022

try this:

https://anonfiles.com/v0i4GbHcy7/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 16, 2022)

Nope, still a black screen.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Nope, still a black screen.


did you uninstall the old version, and did you go into it twice (once to enable credentials)?  is there any sound?  I'm trying to get more people to test it.  whatever they did to make it work on other chipsets may have affected the ones it originally worked on?  I'd have to take a look at the issues tab.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 16, 2022)

There is sound, but no video.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> There is sound, but no video.


Does it still work on the older builds?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022

Here's encore working on my phone.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 16, 2022)

The Nov. 6 build still works.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 16, 2022)

Both this and sm64 work on my end, with the ps4 controller.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2022

Do you have this?


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 17, 2022)

It's never left my folders or load order, though the renderer just stops working with the latest commit.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> It's never left my folders or load order, though the renderer just stops working with the latest commit.


The latest build no longer works on my mom's phone.  The previous builds didn't work on my phone, so maybe something got messed with them fixing the code for the chipsets that didn't work originally.  It works fine for me, which is what makes me think that. We'll have to open up a new issue on github.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022

I figured out how to compile the mods, I did so through visual studio:


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 17, 2022)

I heard that the black screens are fixed for "everyone" now, according to an announcement from the official Discord. Any chance of a refreshed build, with the recent commits included?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/we-have-success-touch-screen.621916/

I got touch screen controls to work.


Shockwave_S08 said:


> I heard that the black screens are fixed for "everyone" now, according to an announcement from the official Discord. Any chance of a refreshed build, with the recent commits included?


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 17, 2022)

Still nothing but a dud over here. >n<


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Still nothing but a dud over here. >n<


I have no idea what's wrong then.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 17, 2022)

Upon digging through the log, the game claims to not be able to find the None.vs shader, even though I already have it in the appropriate folder. Perhaps that's the culprit?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Upon digging through the log, the game claims to not be able to find the None.vs shader, even though I already have it in the appropriate folder. Perhaps that's the culprit?


try using the GL mod.  I think it's in there.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022

here are the mods I have enabled:


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 17, 2022)

After fiddling with the settings, namely setting ScreenShader to 1, gets rid of the black screen, but now the screen is so zoomed-in that I can only make out one whole pixel in the "lower left". Game remains unplayable.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

weird, maybe the black screen problems are affecting different users now?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022

check this out, you need a third symlink for the touch controls to work.  they won't work for a normal compile:


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> try using the GL mod.  I think it's in there.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022
> 
> here are the mods I have enabled:


Thanks!

Will test this on weekend, sadly I'll be kind of busy until then.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Will test this on weekend, sadly I'll be kind of busy until then.


if you all can't get it to work, I'll open an "issue" on github.  I had no issues myself, but getting touch screen took some trial and error.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2022

try this build:

https://anonfiles.com/B3hae5I5y3/app-debug_zip

you do need the mods pack above, primarily for gl3 or you'll get a black screen w/ sound at boot.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

Nope, still got a black screen with sound, regardless.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 19, 2022)

@godreborn - Any way to Build SM64 EX Nightly WITH Cheats for Android?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> @godreborn - Any way to Build SM64 EX Nightly WITH Cheats for Android?


I could try it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022



Shockwave_S08 said:


> Nope, still got a black screen with sound, regardless.


this is the last thing I can think of:

https://anonfiles.com/k3C4ofI5y3/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

Still nothing.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Still nothing.


do you have GL3 in mods?  I got a black screen with sound only otherwise during one of my tests.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

I absolutely do, and it's still no dice.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> I absolutely do, and it's still no dice.


where is the mods folder?


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

"RSDK/V5/Mods/Shaders/Data/Shaders/GL3/-shader data-"


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

I think that mods folder may be outdated.  here's the one that works for me:


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

I was using the exact same set of shaders you just provided...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

not sure what the problem could be, because the previous one using the build bat file.  all others I did manually, and I figured I was forgetting something.


----------



## LegoSuperMarioSonicMoon (Nov 19, 2022)

godreborn Can you share with last commits APK? Please


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

LegoSuperMarioSonicMoon said:


> godreborn Can you share with last commits APK? Please


I did a git checkout and pull.  this should be the latest.  I did add motion controls:

https://anonfiles.com/udB0rbI4y1/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

Doesn't even start up. Not even the Sega chime. Did the filepath change?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Doesn't even start up. Not even the Sega chime. Did the filepath change?


no, same location.  I just retested it, and it ran fine.  do you have the touch controls in the mod folder?


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

Doesn't matter if I have it in the load-order or not. The end-result is the exact same.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

does it ask you for privileges?


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

I did give it the storage permissions it asked for, and still nothing happened.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

sorry, I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

This newer iteration isn't even writing a logfile like it should so I've no clue either.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

I don't know if it makes a difference, but I have my data.rsdk decompiled.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 19, 2022)

I've no way of decompiling that RSDK file myself, unfortunately...I only have this Android phone and nothing else.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

I have a couple other people testing, so maybe they have the same problem?


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 19, 2022)

@godreborn - I tried using the Android Builder, but I get a Error saying a .so File is Missing (Android 12 if that helps)


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> @godreborn - I tried using the Android Builder, but I get a Error saying a .so File is Missing (Android 12 if that helps)


with my build or one that you did yourself?  the .so file might be referring to the linux build.  it has a file called game.so , just like how the vita has a game.suprx.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 19, 2022)

No. It is the Android Builder APK I am using with Termux, and at some point, I get.....
CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "wget": library "libssl.so.3" not found: needed by main executable

I tried the suggested Command of pkg update, which seemed to work, but I got another Error saying there was no Directory, or missing it.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

Smoker1 said:


> No. It is the Android Builder APK I am using with Termux, and at some point, I get.....
> CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "wget": library "libssl.so.3" not found: needed by main executable
> 
> I tried the suggested Command of pkg update, which seemed to work, but I got another Error saying there was no Directory, or missing it.


you're missing some dependency.  you may need to create a symlink or install the one above.  here's my ubuntu:






I think I had to symlink with a different version of ssl.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you're missing some dependency.  you may need to create a symlink or install the one above.  here's my ubuntu:
> 
> View attachment 338806
> 
> I think I had to symlink with a different version of ssl.


Well, dont know if VDavid is aware of it, but other users are not able to use his Android Builder with that Issue. Only other way for Users to get a Updated Build of it, is to ask for someone to Link it. It is this.......


----------



## godreborn (Nov 19, 2022)

let me know if does or doesn't work for you.  I think the problem with some phones may be the gradle version or minimum version listed in the build.gradle iirc.  I don't really know what happens to update it though, but android studio will say the gradle for the project is out of date if it is.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022

https://anonfiles.com/Xbx5ubI9y3/app-debug_zip

this has both widescreen and touch controls.  you might be able to use a controller from the original build.  it does say android was updated about an hour ago.  no idea if that's the cause of some people's problems.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022

this should be everything that I use with the android build, put this on the root of your sd card (not sure if works without one):

https://anonfiles.com/K531udI2y9/RSDK_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 20, 2022)

Still got a black screen.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Still got a black screen.


Audio?


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 20, 2022)

No audio either. Just a black screen.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> No audio either. Just a black screen.


Try restarting your phone.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 20, 2022)

Did that, still nothing...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Did that, still nothing...


I'm not sure what's going on, but they have been doing a lot of updates to the android version, maybe something is broken?  if you want, I could ask them what might be the cause, but they do get a lot of black screen issues/comments, and they may think it's another one of those.  it is, but at the same time, it isn't the same.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022

@Shockwave_S08 , does this work any better?  I did a very basic version, and I didn't upgrade some things in android studio:

https://anonfiles.com/N3aby3Ify3/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 20, 2022)

Black screen. as always.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Black screen. as always.


and no audio?  I might have to ask on github, because the reverse is happening now.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 20, 2022)

@godreborn : Just tested the last one you shared (app and rsdk on Android/obb/rsdk/v5), I get just a black screen and no audio.

Will test using a microSD card and will post results.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> @godreborn : Just tested the last one you shared (app and rsdk on Android/obb/rsdk/v5), I get just a black screen and no audio.
> 
> Will test using a microSD card and will post results.


Should be RSDK/v5 on root.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Should be RSDK/v5 on root.


Yes, but on an SD Card; I didn't had an SD Card, and as my phone isn't rooted, I can't access root folder, so I've used the same folder most games use to store their data files.

I'm testing using an SD Card right now, will post back when I'm done.

Edit:
Tested App from attachment on your comment #75 and RSDK on the root of an SD Card, no sound and no video at all, just a black screen after accepting permissions request.

Will test Apps from before and after your attachment on comment #75.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Yes, but on an SD Card; I didn't had an SD Card, and as my phone isn't rooted, I can't access root folder, so I've used the same folder most games use to store their data files.
> 
> I'm testing using an SD Card right now, will post back when I'm done.
> 
> ...


Try the one on 104 comment.  Did you say the one I pmd you worked?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022

Make sure you have comment on your card is pres5as well.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 20, 2022)

Just tested App from comments #75 and #104, and the one you've PM'ed me yesterday, none of them work, all I get are the permissions request screen, but no audio and a black screen. Sorry.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Just tested App from comments #75 and #104, and the one you've PM'ed me yesterday, none of them work, all I get are the permissions request screen, but no audio and a black screen. Sorry.


Do you have the mods folder in the right place.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Do you have the mods folder in the right place.


Yes,

Checked the logs file, the App couldn't find many files inside the RSDK/v5/Data/Objects folder.

Other files were loaded correctly.

Will test again with App from attachments on comments #75 and #104.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Yes,
> 
> Checked the logs file, the App couldn't find many files inside the RSDK/v5/Data/Objects folder.
> 
> ...


Is your data.rsdk decompiled?


----------



## Chris_Highwind (Nov 20, 2022)

Strangely enough, the build on comment #104 works just fine for me on my Odin Pro (albeit crashing trying to set permissions, but doing it manually makes it work), and a friend of mine who directed me to this thread that has a phone where he had the black screen on official builds has said that it works perfectly on his end, allowing him to finally play Mania on mobile.

As a request, once you get these ironed out, could you see about making apks for Sonic 1 and 2 (and maybe CD)? I like how you've made the APK show the game instead of the engine and given the option to change the filepath, and since Sonic 1 and 2 use the same RSDK engine, you can't really have them both on the same device without making one a mod or cloning the engine decomp.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Is your data.rsdk decompiled?


It was, but after checking the logs I found that App from comment #104 is searching for the rsdk.bin file, so now I'm using it instead of the decompiled one, but still nothing.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> It was, but after checking the logs I found that App from comment #104 is searching for the rsdk.bin file, so now I'm using it instead of the decompiled one, but still nothing.


Does the one in the op work?


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Does the one in the op work?


Will test it asap and post back. Does it require a decompiled rsdk or a rsdk.bin file?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 20, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Will test it asap and post back. Does it require a decompiled rsdk or a rsdk.bin file?


Both are probably okay.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 20, 2022)

App from OP doesn't work, with neither a decompiled RSDK or a BIN file. Sorry.

If there is something else you'd like me to try, just let me know and I'll test it asap.

Edit:
Success getting sound from OP's App. Screen flashes colors "randomly"? while sound is playing.

Moved all the RSDK/v5 folder contents from SD Card to emulated/0/RSDK/v5 (phone's internal storage). RSDK is not decompiled (log file indicated App was searching for it).

Will test again with Apps from comment #75 and #104, as well as the one from MP and will post results.

Just a moment...

@godreborn

*SUCCESS!!!*

App from comment #104 + (Data.rsdk + mods (folder) + Achievements.bin + SaveData.bin, all stored on _emulated/0/RSDK/v5_ folder -Internal Storage-).

Game starts, on-screen touch controls work, special stages work, sound works.

*SUCCESS!!!*

Edited: Typo, Data.rsdk, instead of RSDK.BIN, my bad, sorry. (I was very excited to make it work).


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> App from OP doesn't work, with neither a decompiled RSDK or a BIN file. Sorry.
> 
> If there is something else you'd like me to try, just let me know and I'll test it asap.
> 
> ...


I think that's the mistake people are making.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think that's the mistake people are making.


So it seem. On each iteration (compilation), people seem to modify certain parameters regarding file access, without letting others know about, so everytime we tried to follow their instructions, we were also misleadingly making their same mistakes.

Did it work for you?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> So it seem.
> 
> Did it work for you?


Yes, I tested every build.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 21, 2022)

Just where is this "RSDK.bin" file coming from? I have only an Android phone, and the build just isn't working, no matter what I try.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Just where is this "RSDK.bin" file coming from? I have only an Android phone, and the build just isn't working, no matter what I try.


I think the one I'm using is from a reddit post about the vita.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 21, 2022)

In my case, with the build from post #104, Data.rsdk doesn't work, and neither does the Data folder. Any chance you might be able to send this .bin file? I'm completely out of options otherwise...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> In my case, with the build from post #104, Data.rsdk doesn't work, and neither does the Data folder. Any chance you might be able to send this .bin file? I'm completely out of options otherwise...


It's in post 104, the second link.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 21, 2022)

Then I don't know what to say, except I'm a lost-cause, I guess...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Then I don't know what to say, except I'm a lost-cause, I guess...


Did you download that link?  Everything you need is in post 104.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 21, 2022)

I followed everything to-the-letter, and my phone just doesn't want to cooperate at all.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Yes, I tested every build.



Did all builds worked for you?

In my case only the one from post #104 worked like a charm.



Shockwave_S08 said:


> Just where is this "RSDK.bin" file coming from? I have only an Android phone, and the build just isn't working, no matter what I try.



On post #104 we can find the *decompiled* RSDK (the Data folder), but the App from that same post is looking for the Data.rsdk file instead.

The Data.rsdk comes from a Sonic Mania build from another console (PS4, Switch, Steam), etc.

Note: There's a typo on my comment #128, it should be Data.rsdk instead of RSDK.BIN, sorry. (It has already been corrected).


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Did all builds worked for you?
> 
> In my case only the one from post #104 worked like a charm.
> 
> ...


Yes, all builds worked for me.  I'm still trying to wrap my head around android though, but it seems there are several factors that influence whether an app works.  The only real difference with the builds is creating symlinks for wide-screen and motion controls.  Btw they have been updating android multiple times over the last few days.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Yes, all builds worked for me.  I'm still trying to wrap my head around android though, but it seems there are several factors that influence whether an app works.  The only real difference with the builds is creating symlinks for wide-screen and motion controls.  Btw they have been updating android multiple times over the last few days.



Would you kindly update, compile and share them with us, for testing purposes ofc.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Would you kindly update, compile and share them with us, for testing purposes ofc.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think the 104 version is up to date.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think the 104 version is up to date.


Thanks!

Just tested my Bluetooth Acteck G200 gamepad and it works great with Sonic Mania, it's being recognized as an XBOX controller.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just tested my Bluetooth Acteck G200 gamepad and it works great with Sonic Mania, it's being recognized as an XBOX controller.


yeah, I have a ps4 controller tied to it.  it works great with both sonic mania and sm64.  the ps5 dual sense doesn't seem to like my phone though.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I have a ps4 controller tied to it.  it works great with both sonic mania and sm64.  the ps5 dual sense doesn't seem to like my phone though.


Could you please share you SM64 Android build? "For testing purposes" ofc. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 21, 2022)

..


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 24, 2022)

Seems the latest Android commits have been finalized. Any chance of a new build, and praying to whatever deities we believe in that it actually works this time?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 24, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Seems the latest Android commits have been finalized. Any chance of a new build, and praying to whatever deities we believe in that it actually works this time?


I think the files can be anywhere now as it asked me to select the folder I wanted the game to run from (i.e. RSDK/v5).

https://anonfiles.com/oav7lfJ0yb/app-debug_zip


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 24, 2022)

It finally works!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 24, 2022)

I didn't add motion controls or wide screen, just wanted to see if a basic build worked.


----------



## Shockwave_S08 (Nov 24, 2022)

Any chance you might be able to make another build, with that extra stuff you just mentioned (ultrawide, touch controls)?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 24, 2022)

Shockwave_S08 said:


> Any chance you might be able to make another build, with that extra stuff you just mentioned (ultrawide, touch controls)?


sure thing:

https://anonfiles.com/Y31dl1Jeya/app-debug_zip


----------



## godreborn (Nov 25, 2022)

I just asked about that annoying popup for starting the game and for where to start the game from, that it asks you every time you start sonic mania.  apparently, it's a restriction by android itself rather than the app.  one of the devs told me it's not possible to do (i.e. save your answers) or they would've fixed that problem.  not a big problem, but it is slightly annoying.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 26, 2022)

Sega should release it officially so customers could support Sonic Mania even more.

Why Sega decided to leave Sonic Mania as a one-off I'll never know 'cause we could've had amazing sequels. Imagine "Sonic Mania 2" and "Sonic Mania 3" oh yeah!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I just asked about that annoying popup for starting the game and for where to start the game from, that it asks you every time you start sonic mania.  apparently, it's a restriction by android itself rather than the app.  one of the devs told me it's not possible to do (i.e. save your answers) or they would've fixed that problem.  not a big problem, but it is slightly annoying.


Strange never had that happen in any other game or app so very weird it happens every time with Mania


----------



## godreborn (Nov 26, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Strange never had that happen in any other game or app so very weird it happens every time with Mania


I asked on their github, and that's the response I got.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I asked on their github, and that's the response I got.


Yep that's what I mean. Just sounds like a bullshit excuse by them to blame Android when it doesn't happen on pretty much every other android app ever.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 27, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep that's what I mean. Just sounds like a bullshit excuse by them to blame Android when it doesn't happen on pretty much every other android app ever.


I get your point, but you can't judge how a specific App behaves taking into consideration how "many others" do.

You can at any time, modify the Sonic Mania App yourself and make it work as you'd like it to, that's the reason the devs made the decompilation source code openly available.

Instead of complaining you should be thanking them for their hard work... Thank you Devs!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 27, 2022)

I just realized that the person answering me may not have been one of the devs, but just some random person.  I closed the issue myself before I realized that.  It may be fixed on a later version.


----------



## Artemij (Nov 30, 2022)

Hello, someone can make an apk build of the app-release but with DLC plus

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2022

Hello, someone can make an apk build of the app-release but with DLC plus

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2022

someone can fix the departures in the app-release


----------



## godreborn (Dec 2, 2022)

Artemij said:


> Hello, someone can make an apk build of the app-release but with DLC plus
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2022
> 
> ...



It's not designed for that afaik.  The only thing different are debug symbols to help with diagnosing bugs.


----------

